# Sicilian: I miss your kisses



## neicy

how do you say i miss your kisses in Sicilian?


----------



## Nino83

"mi mancunu i to baci" 
pronunciation: mee '*mah*nkoonoo ee t*oh* '*bbah*chee (the "ah" is the vowel of "bra", "spa", "father", "pasta", "oh" is the vowel of "caught", rounded, as in Canadian English; the accent is in bold)


----------



## neicy

thank you Nino83


----------



## Sicilian Girl

Nino83 said:


> "mi mancunu i to baci"
> pronunciation: mee '*mah*nkoonoo ee t*oh* '*bbah*chee (the "ah" is the vowel of "bra", "spa", "father", "pasta", "oh" is the vowel of "caught", rounded, as in Canadian English; the accent is in bold)


Baci is an Italian word. The Sicilian word would be "vasati" (the v is pronounced between a v/b and w, with some air).

So, it would be "mi mancunu i to vasati".


----------

